# Question transporteur dhl express



## MacinPod (11 Septembre 2013)

Bonjour j'attend plusieurs colis via dhl je voulais savoir si la distribution niveau français ce passait par notre poste national ou par un transporteur priver dhl ou autres?


----------



## Christophe31 (11 Septembre 2013)

Ma société bosse avec DHL express, il m'arrive donc de recevoir des colis via eux. Ils ne travaillent pas avec La Poste (du moins chez moi) mais via un transporteur avec lequel ils ont un accord ou par DHL eux même.


----------



## Larme (11 Septembre 2013)

Christophe31 a dit:


> Ma société bosse avec DHL express, il m'arrive donc de recevoir des colis via eux. Ils ne travaillent pas avec La Poste (du moins chez moi) mais via un transporteur avec lequel ils ont un accord ou par DHL eux même.


Ça dépend. J'ai acheté j'sais plus quand un truc sur Amazon en provenance d'Allemagne. Le livreur allemand était DHL, mais une fois passé en France, c'est passé par Collissimo.


----------



## MacinPod (11 Septembre 2013)

Larme a dit:


> Ça dépend. J'ai acheté j'sais plus quand un truc sur Amazon en provenance d'Allemagne. Le livreur allemand était DHL, mais une fois passé en France, c'est passé par Collissimo.



C'est bien ce qu'il me semble si j'ai bien compris le message 


10.09.2013 09:48 Uhr
Die Sendung wurde abgeholt.
10.09.2013 18:21 Uhr
Die Auslands-Sendung wurde im Start-Paketzentrum bearbeitet.(Köln, Deutschland)
11.09.2013 01:22 Uhr
Die Sendung wird ins Zielland transportiert und dort an die Zustellorganisation übergeben. (Homepage / Online Sendungsverfolgung: http://www.colissimo.fr/portail_colissimo/suivre.do)(Speyer, Deutschland)


----------



## Ed_the_Head (19 Septembre 2013)

Si seulement je parlais la langue de Goethe.


----------

